# المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية



## د جمعة داود (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تم بفضل الله تعالي انشاء موقع للمكتبة الرقمية المجانية علي موقع 4shared (بديلا عن الموقع القديم علي Skydrive) في الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/u/vJBH8xk_/__online.html
​ تحتوي المكتبة عدة مجلدات تشمل:

1- مجلد كتب د. جمعة داود:   حتى الآن: 7 كتب في: 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/i4KIYFaV/___.html
​ 
2- مجلد رسائل ماجستير باللغة العربية:   حتى الآن: 74 رسالة (نص كامل) في:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/TG2IUIaE/___online.html
​ 
3- مجلد رسائل دكتوراه باللغة العربية:   حتى الآن: 14 رسالة (نص كامل) في: 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/L8KKdcqt/___online.html
​ 
4- رسائل بالانجليزية:   حتى الآن: 81 رسالة (نص كامل) في: 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/dDe0sZdN/__online.html
​ 
5- كتب بالعربية (75 كتاب حتى الآن ): 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/j9wrNJAS/__online.html
​ ويضم مجلدات فرعية تشمل:

 5-1 كتب المساحة (28 كتاب حتى الآن):
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1M-4Bzuj/__online.html

​  5-2 كتب الجيوديسيا والجي بي أس (7 كتب حتى الآن):
http://www.4shared.com/folder/rPhrLA6B/_____.html

​  5-3 كتب نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الخرائط (16 كتاب حتى الآن):
http://www.4shared.com/folder/__NwhYBu/____.html

​  5-4 كتب الاستشعار عن بعد والصور الجوية (7 كتب حتى الآن): 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1A2BpaD2/______.html

​  5-5 كتب رياضيات و إحصاء وكمبيوتر (17 كتاب حتى الآن): 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/3dXCPr9m/____.html

​ 
وجاري - باذن الله نعالي - اضافة ملفات أخرى.


----------



## mohey nagy (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء يادكتور جمعه وبجد حضرتك مثال يحتذى به وفخر لكل المصريين 
اعانك الله على هذا الجهد ونفع بك وجعللك ذخرا للجميع 
وننتظر المزيد من الجهد والعطاء.......
*


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك دكتور جمعه


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أكتوبر 2013)

6- مجلد ملفات تدريبية:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5Ppe-Hfs/__online.html​ ويتكون من:

6-1 مجلد تدريبات المساحة و الجيوديسيا:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/DVgDOZRS/___.html​ 
6-2 مجلد تدريبات نظم المعلومات و الاستشعار:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/10RT54_a/____.html​


----------



## البستان1 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
بدي تقسيم قطعة ارض غير متساوية الضلع الاعلى 71 م والاسفل 69 م والايمن 12.10 م والايسر 13.70 م 
عايز اعرف طريقة رسمها
وشكرا جزيلا لمساعدتكم لنا


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 أكتوبر 2013)

المجلد السابع في المكتبة: مجلد الفيديوهات التعليمية في:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/51dHGOP6/__online.html​ 
ويتكون من:
مجلد فيديوهات المساحة في:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4C1rZ0v_/__online.html​ 
مجلد فيديوهات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZtnCUAiE/___online.html ​


----------



## ali992 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك بك و بأهلك و مالك


----------



## المقترب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

د.جمعه اسم له وزن وثقل ، نحبه ونحترمه ولم نتشرف بلقياه ، لكننا نهلنا من علمه الذى حباه الله اياه ، فبارك الله فيه وفى علمه


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم و نفع بكم
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## Ali kanani (18 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لفعل كل خير


----------

